# Dragon ogre conversion ideas.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Im wanting to make some new dragon ogres at some point, and have been wandering for ages on what models to use. I have thought up many ideas, but money and getting a "matching set" (DO conversions to match a Shaggoth conversion) have been getting in my way. I thought about the Black orcs and coldones, the ogres and coldones, and then for the shaggoth stuff like a minotaur with a carnosaur etc.. But all are to expensive. 
Until, my idea to make two shaggoths and five dragon ogres, for just £38.

Now, this might not be to some peoples liking, because technically they are missng the dragon part, but bare with me!

For the regular dragon ogres, orc boar boyz converted into centaur-like creatures. Only sculpting needed would be joining orc toros to the bosy of the boar just above the neck and filling the head hole. Oh and filling small spaces where orc knees go. can sculpt on feet instead of hooves if preferred, but no really important as its a beast not a lizzard.
Less work needed than if they were black orcs or ogres (cutting damned legs...). 
Yeah, they arent reptiley, but i think they could look awsome. Not much work and a good size i think. 

£15.50, so thats £3.10 each! 

For the shaggoths, ogre kingdoms mournfangs. Exact same principle, though there are saddles which need to be cut away and some fur to be sculpted on, but no great pain there.
Again, the ogre bodies come with legs detached (oh that seems like heaven to me). Great size models, right base size for shaggoths i think. (you could try fit them on 50mms if you really wanted to). Again only work that needs doing is fairly simple, though a little more challenging.

£22.50, £11.25 for a shaggoth. What more could you want?

Now, i know that there wll be a few of you who dont like the furry idea, but they are chaosy monsters (if anything shaggy hair is more chaos to me anyway), you could ofcourse sculpt tales and scales onto the models but thats a matter of personal opinion. 

Looking forward to hearing what you guys think!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a characterful idea. The scale seems close enough to avoid complaints about height and so forth.

If you placed the Ork in the right place them the boar's hump would transition well into the spine.

I am less certain about the game play aspect of having two Shaggoths.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That could very well work, it'd also make for some very nice alternative miniatures if executed well. They wouldn't technically be Dragon Ogres anymore as you say but there's no harm in creating a new name and simply using 'count as Dragon Ogres' (or just sculpt scales onto the boars like you also mentioned). If you do try this out, be sure to post pictures, I know I would be very interested to see the results.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Iv seen a few twin shaggoth lists, they are generally for larger games though. And, you could army one with great weapon one with additional hand weapon i guess if you wanted to use models to represent weapon choices? I dunno. Even still, 22.50 is still cheap for a shaggoth!  
I deffinitely intend on making up some boar boy dragon ogres, and if they are a success will probably make shaggoths too. If i cant find use for the second shaggoth, i may sell him or just sell the parts to somone who plays ogres. Will see! 
When i do these i will be sure to post pictures for you all  And if you see anyone else try this, please do let me know wher i can see it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Iv seen a few twin shaggoth lists, they are generally for larger games though. And, you could army one with great weapon one with additional hand weapon i guess if you wanted to use models to represent weapon choices? I dunno. Even still, 22.50 is still cheap for a shaggoth!


I am not saying it is not cheap; I just feel that Shaggoths come after both Hellcannons and War Shrines so having two in an all comers list would need a high points value.

For either a thematic or a models-I-wished-to-paint list two Shaggoths would be great. As the Shaggoth is now in Finecast a little bit of my brain is already musing on getting a second one to build an AHW version.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

How about something as simple as cold ones + ogres?

Have seen that done IRL (no pics though but should be really easy to do) with at least decent result. Either go for a box of bulls for normal sized weapons or ironguts if you want models with 2h weapons.
It somewhat even fits to make dragon ogres from ogres, doesnt it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cold Ones and Ogres is a traditional approach, although - unless you go for the really expensive SoM bound version - the saddle and tack needs extensive work to convert/remove. Personally I find Ogre Bulls to be a little too large for a Col One body prefer the versions with Black Orc bodies.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Also, a lot of people have those now, and they are very expensive (£40 ish for just five minis) as i said before. Im sticking to my idea, i'v seen any combo you can think of and all are too pricey, or look odd (Iv seen minotaurs on DE coldones. THATs top heavy :L ).
I thought about bestigor with DE coldones that would look nice, but its just the money :/


----------



## Rafu (Oct 15, 2011)

I went with the ogre + chaos steed for my counts-as dragon ogres, the models fit together very nicely once you saw the ogre's legs off and you end up with a pretty decent centaur-type model with the added bonus of already having a Chaos feel to them.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I was very tempted to do them like that, i have seen a few like it and i love how they look. But im wanting knights, so they would look a bit too similiar, and also its the price again :/ Thanks all for your comments though!


----------

